
Common REST Design Pattern  - nickb
http://architects.dzone.com/news/common-rest-design-pattern
======
LogicHoleFlaw
This is an excellent introduction to REST. I like how it includes concrete
examples and answers some of the most obvious questions one encounters when
first introduced to the REST model.

